# Staff Promotion - Art Rock



## Krummhorn

Effective immediately, Art Rock has been promoted to the staff position of Sr. Moderator. 

Art Rock has been a wonderful addition to the forum staff and we are all very appreciative of all his efforts here on TC. 

Congratulations, Art Rock!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Congratulations Art Rock! Well deserved, I'm sure!


----------



## pianozach

Congrats!

Does this mean you get a new plaque for your office door?


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks. No, but I've been promised that my salary will be doubled.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can see that you've already received your first equipment upgrades, Arty...


----------



## haziz

Congratulations! Great job, as always!


----------



## hammeredklavier

elgars ghost said:


> your first equipment upgrades, Arty...


----------



## RobertJTh

I don't believe it!
Congrats, Art.


----------



## Bulldog

I think Art Rock's done a great job as a highly active moderator. Way to go!!


----------



## Knorf

Congrats, Art Rock! Well deserved.


----------



## Dimace

Congrats, my friend (although I'm quite sure that I have already wished you somewhere else in our forum)


----------



## mikeh375

Well done Art, you've always helped me out with any issues promptly and efficiently. TS is in good hands methinks.


----------



## Azol

Well done! Another reason for each classical music fan on TC to respect art-rock in every shape and form 
Rock on!


----------



## fluteman

Congratulations. Imo, the intelligent moderation here is what sets TC apart from and above other online classical music discussion forums, at least the public ones that are open to all applicants. But exactly what does "senior" mean, other than the 10 percent discount Amtrak gives you?


----------



## Art Rock

fluteman said:


> Congratulations. Imo, the intelligent moderation here is what sets TC apart from and above other online classical music discussion forums, at least the public ones that are open to all applicants. But exactly what does "senior" mean, other than the 10 percent discount Amtrak gives you?


Thanks. What does it mean? Basically just more tools in the toolbox compared to being a moderator.


----------



## arpeggio

The moderation has dramatically improved over the past few years.

Art Rock is one of the reasons.

He has frequently diffused some situation that at one time would have gone out of control.


----------



## Merl

arpeggio said:


> The moderation has dramatically improved over the past few years.
> 
> Art Rock is one of the reasons.
> 
> He has frequently diffused some situation that at one time would have gone out of control.


Totally agree. Top bloke (and for once I'm not being sarcastic).


----------



## Art Rock

Well, um thanks all. I do want to point out though that moderation at Talk Classical is in most cases (beyond the obvious ones) a team effort. I think extending the team with two moderators has helped a lot to get more discussion going on how to handle each situation.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Totally agree. Top bloke (and for once I'm not being sarcastic).


+1 - nipping things in the bud, an ART in itself.

Congrats on the promotion maybe the flat cap on your avatar can be replaced with a crown!


----------



## Ingélou

Congratulations, Art Rock! :tiphat:
You do a great job here. Well-deserved promotion!


----------

